# Como fabricar un dedo electrónico



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola, me gustaría montar un artilugio que de a un boton de una consola de videojuegos constantemente a intervalos cortos y continuos. Me podéis echar una mano?


----------



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Nunca he hecho ningún diseño con elementos mecánicos y es buen momento para empezar


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

Tienes conocimientos de electrónica? de mecánica? el fin es solo apretar el botón o lo vas a hacer con fines didácticos? Porque si solo quieres apretar el botón...  Hay otras formas mas eficaces.


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

solenoide.

lo demas es manualidad...

si no? un rele a un astable.


----------



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Lo hago por divertirme, Tengo algo de idea de electronica, pero muy basica, lo justo para montar lo que leo y poco mas. Y de mecanica 0. Pero pensé que algo aparentemente tan facil como lo q pido podría ayudarme a aprender algunas cosillas. Q formas mas eficaces creeis que hay? Alexus nunca habia oido hablar de solenoide ni de astable, asi que investigaré un poco a ver de que va. Gracias por contestar tan rapido, si me explicais un poco como funcionan esas cosas lo agradecería.
Sobretodo que sea divertido y barato!


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

que es el videojuego?

electronico o mecanico?

un solenoide es una bobina con un nucleo de aire, pero para hacer cosas mecanicas se le agrega un nucelo ferromagnetico.

es decir, tenes la bobina en forma de cilindro, y el medio un aujero, ahi hay una barra cilindrica.

hasta ahi bien?

bien, por metodos mecanicos, se hace un arreglo (resorte) para que este nuclo de hierro quede fuera de la bobina, entonces, al aplicarle tension, hay un flujo de corriente lo que produce un campo magnetico, lo que hace "que el campo chupe el hierro" y este quede dentro de la bobina.

astable: oscilador de no tiene ningun estado estable, es decir, la salida siempre cambia de on a off.


----------



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Ahmm, vale vale, bobina y flip-flop le hubiese llamado yo...jejeje
interesante, parece facil pero me resulta dificil llevarlo a la practica, no me puedo imaginar q materiales usar para la parte mecanica, y no sabria que valores usar de los componentes del astable, es que estoy estudiando con uin laboratorio electronico y justo los proyectos q llevan flip flop no me funcionan, debieron equivocarse en los esquemas o habrá algun componente roto. 
Aun así si no es mucha molestia y podéis decirme valores del flipflop yo lo monto en un momentin, y luego lo de la mecanica, ya os digo, no se que usar... nunca he hecho nada de eso...


----------



## alexus (Ago 3, 2009)

no, flip-flop es otra cosa.

esto es 555 (hay tutorial de la casa).

describe el videojuego, y haz un dibujo de lo quieres y te doy una mano!


----------



## Liumander (Ago 3, 2009)

Gracias, es la consola Nintendo DS simplemente quiero algo q pulse el boton A continuamente. 3 veces por segundo o algo asi, no necesito mucha precision tampoco. Yo había pensado algo como las bombas de petroleo YouTube - balancin , aunque no tan sofisticado claro, un palo q baje y q suba para pulsarlo. O como el invento de homer para darle siempre a la Y de su teclado del ordenador, jejeje. YouTube - Drinking Bird Drinks


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

si el pulsador ese loque hace al pulsar es pegarle a un enano que esta dentro de la consola pues entonces si, lo de la mecanica y todo eso vale nomas, solenoide y el serrucho ese que pones en el video.

ahora si el pulsador ese de casualidad lo que hace es cerrar un circuito electrico (algunos aparatos tienen de eso en su interior) en ese caso si que podras conseguir miles de adeptos al 555 que solucionaran el problema.

el unico asunto es ver el circuto sobre el que se va a actuar para asi diseñar la salida, o sea un T NPN, o PNP.

sino la otra e suna salida dual apta para todo y a otra cosa.

pero como dije, y espero no cortarles la artesania:

es un oscilador con 555 y nada mas.
ya que abren la caja fijense si sacan VCC de el mismo equipo .

por que no nos contas la idea,,,,,,,, para que lo queres ?
que funcion cumplira ?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

El relé (también llamado solenoide) se compra en forma de un pequeño bloque con varias terminales, no lo tienes que fabricar tú. Básicamente, es un interruptor accionado por un electroimán. Los terminales del interruptor los tendrías que conectar a los del botón de tu juego, y los del electroimán a un multivibrador astable, algo parecido a un oscilador pero que da pulsos cuadrados.
Aunque lo mas eficaz sería usar transistores, como sugiere Fernando.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

fijate electrodan que puso 3 veces por segundo , creo que el rele queda descartado.

y al principio me parecia que hablaban mas bien con una onda "mecanica" o sea un actuador para pulsar el boton..literalmente.


----------



## Liumander (Ago 4, 2009)

Si, quiero un dedo q presione el boton literalmente (no tiene q tener forma de dedo, o si, jeje)


----------



## capitanp (Ago 4, 2009)

YouTube - Applause Machine


----------



## Liumander (Ago 4, 2009)

jejeje, por ahi van los tiros, aunq es muy grande no? aunq eso no importaria si cumple su funcion


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2009)

repito a 3 veces por segundo no va mecanicamente.

encima tendrias que calibrar la fuerza para no estropear pronto el pulsador.

y de nuevo pregunto : para que es dicho artilugio ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2009)

Un dedo que presione un boton....

por que no simplemente haces que esa pulsación sea electrónica?

y si bien quieres que sea un dedo...debería ser un dedo humano? o podría ser como ese pajarito que se balancea sobre si mismo y pulsa con el pico?

un amigo mio diseño 1 dedo humano con falanges y todo, y por dentro colocó una banda elestica para ir tirando de la misma y lograr gradualmente el movimiento del dedo...

creo que podrías hacer lo mismo y usar un motor para tirar de la banda elastica.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2009)

ahora que lo pienso , odes buscar información en la web.
habia un señor que hacia cosas asi.
en youtube lo vi.

creo que se llamaba "el bananero".
realizo creo que un robot o algo asi muy bueno por lo que dice la publicidad.
"muñeca sistem" se llama.

fijate si vende piezas sueltas o toma vos ideas.

saludos


----------



## Liumander (Ago 4, 2009)

Lo que quiero es que algo golpee al boton (físicamente, no electrónicamente), para pasar los dialogos de un juego q duran media hora y ya me los se de memoria, y siempre me matan despues y tengo q volver a tragármelos. No tiene que tener forma de dedo logicamente, puede ser un pájaro, un palo, o lo que sea, no importala forma, lo importante es que cumpla su funcion.
La muñeca system... me dió ideas, pero de otro tipo.


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 4, 2009)

Liumander dijo:
			
		

> Lo que quiero es que algo golpee al boton (físicamente, no electrónicamente), para pasar los dialogos de un juego q duran media hora y ya me los se de memoria, y siempre me matan despues y tengo q volver a tragármelos.



Jajajaj me mató la función que va a cumplir el proyecto... va a ser más fácil cambiar de juego me parece jejej.

Saludos


----------



## Liumander (Ago 4, 2009)

jajaja, siento que mi proyecto no sea practico ni bueno para la sociedad, pero me encanta hacer todo tipo de proyectos y si no me puedo imaginarme el diseño, sé que me hará aprender cosas nueva, que es lo importante.


----------



## Liumander (Ago 4, 2009)

a lo mejor con un motor y un palillo......


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

cambia de jueego! jeje 

vas a estropear la consola!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 5, 2009)

Pense que el creador del threat se había equivocado de titulo y quizo decir un "Dado Electrónico"... Enserio, un motot y un palillo?.

Primero leete unos papars sobre fuzzy logic y luego nos cuentas si aún quieres hacer un dedo electronico.

Saludos!


----------



## Liumander (Ago 5, 2009)

q es un papar? que es fuzzy logic?
me han dicho por ahi tb q podia probar con un servo motor. Que opinais?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Bueno, llegé a este tema por casualidad, y aunque no estoy muy metido en el tema, puedo decirte
que te compres un mando de 2ª mano y en los contacots de ese pulsaor, pongas un multiplexor, y un 555 en astable.

Te ahorrará complicaciones y seguro que funcionará, aparte de no desgastar mecánicamente los pulsadores.

PD: ¿Es multiplexor la palabra? me refiero a eso que es como un interruptor integrado..
Algo como esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=36029


----------



## Liumander (Ago 5, 2009)

El problema es q es la nintendo ds, y no tiene mando, Es portatil!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

aaaaa haber dicho esto antes!

Algunas preguntillas indecentes...
¿Qué juego es?
¿La tienes pirata?


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

eso no importa elosciloscopio....

cambia el juego! estropearas el ds!


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2009)

El multiplexor es un conmutador. Aquí con un simple arreglo de transistores basta. Pero si no sabe lo que es un relé va a estropear la consola seguro.
Aparte, ni que duraran media hora los dichosos "diálogos".
¿Que juego es?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Eso ya lo había dicho yo...

Los pulsadores no están diseñados para aguantar ese continuo golpeteo.
Se acabarán estropeando los botones...


----------



## Liumander (Ago 6, 2009)

si, es pirata! y el juego es el dragon quest V que hay un casino en el q si juegas mucho a una maquina tragaperras acabas ganando mucha pasta, y claro, hay q darle 200000000000000 veces a un boton para jugar todo lo posible


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Deverías hacer una especie de "alicates" controlados por un solenoide, o un motor, de forma que 
suelte y apriete continuamente.
También sería necesario calibrar la fuerza, y hay que pensar que materiales utilizar.
Si el proyecto fuera sólo un dedo, que no tubiera que hacer presión con nada, lo haría de cartón, se trabaja fácilmente, pesa poco y nho hace falta mucha fuerza para moverlo.
Pero si tiene que realizar un trabajo, no lo puedes hacer así.

También está la solución de descargártelo para el ordenador


----------



## Liumander (Ago 6, 2009)

Está bien eso que me dices. Tú como lo montarías¿?


----------



## alexus (Ago 6, 2009)

aluminio? plastico?

eso depende de lo que consigas!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

yo usaría plástico, si lo tienes, o lo puedes conseguir


----------



## Liumander (Ago 7, 2009)

Lo conseguire. Alguna idea de como podria ser el diseño?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Algo parecido a un alticate..que apriete... no lo sé
Tienes algún tipo de electronimán que apriete?


----------



## Liumander (Ago 7, 2009)

no
pero lo conseguiria
todo lo q me digais lo consigo
pero necesito q me digáis paso por paso, pq yo no tengo muy claro como puede quedar eso y q piezas necesitaría...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

falta qu nos digas que botón es el que tiene que apretar


----------



## Liumander (Ago 7, 2009)

El "A"


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Perfecto! justo con el borde

Bueno.. esto es un prototipo... que podria funcionar
pero necesitará muuchos cambios..
Aquí se lo dejo:


----------



## karl (Ago 7, 2009)

prueba con el motor de un coche de juguete, (de preferencia que tenga caja de engranes para bajar las RPM), a la flecha de salida le haces con plastilina epoxica (Plasti Loka, Repararapid, o similares, es decir cualquiera de las que vienen en dos colores, los mezclas y cuando estan uniformes lo moldeas y dejas secar), una forma parecida a la de un huevo, de tal forma que el botón sea presionado (apenas) con el lado mas delgado mientras que el lado mas grueso sea donde esta la flecha, todo eso lo fijas a tu juego con el mecanismo de tu preferencia (por ejemplo un tornillo de banco, electrosoldado, silicón caliente, etc) y cuando necesites ponerle play, simplemente prendes el motorcito.


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2009)

Esto podría ser otra solución.
Básicamente la idea es que el solenoide ''chupe'' el núcleo de hierro con una pieza de plástico doblada para que pulse el botón..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

mmmm esto se parece peligrosamente a lo que yo había dibujado..

Me gusta que no haga falta un eje, pero no me gusta como están puestos los muelles..
Se irán para qualquier lado, a no ser que el eje del soleniode sea muy gordo


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> mmmm esto se parece peligrosamente a lo que yo había dibujado..


Estás seguro? jejeje,lo único en lo que se parecen es en la forma de dibujar y nombrar las partes del prototipo..por lo demas...no creo   .



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ...Se irán para qualquier lado, a no ser que el eje del soleniode sea muy gordo


Difícil lo veo,parte del núcleo está dentro de la bobina y el diámetro del núcleo logicamente es casi igual al diámetro interior de la bobina...no creo que pase eso..
Lo que se intenta es que el carrete haga de ''cojinete'' lineal..


----------



## jim_17 (Ago 8, 2009)

Sinceramente, el dibujo de elosciloscopio me parece mejor que el de jorger.


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Se irán para qualquier lado, a no ser que el eje del soleniode sea muy gordo


Ahhh perdón,pensaba que te referías a que el núcleo se iba a salir (mira que soy tonto).
En el dibujo supuestamente los muelles deberían estar sujetos a las 2 partes,a la base y a la pieza de plástico para que no se vayan por ahi,claro.
Si no...pues tendríamos un completo desastre   

Un saludo!.


----------



## gca (Ago 8, 2009)

Para facilitarlo podria usar el mecanismo de elosciloscopio pero en ves de usar un generador de pulsos y un solenoide que use un electroiman en alterna (tipo el que llevan los aereadores de pesera) y listo. Mucho mas sensillo.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Eso del electroiman sería perfecto, pero si vas a usar los 50hz de linea, los botones de la consola se gastarían enseguida


----------



## Liumander (Ago 9, 2009)

Q guay! Ya hay proyecto!
A ver si el martes puedo comprarme todo lo q necesite...
Estos dia curro pero en cuanto pueda me pongo y ya os voy consultando dudas. Si hay q afinar mas el cacharro contadmelo. La pinza dond la puedo conseguir? encontraré alguna en alguna tienda o me la tendre q hacer yo?
Por cierto, una duda q se me ha presentado mil veces durante mi vida: 
Yo mismo con un molde puedo trabajar el plastico y darle la forma que sea? o es muy pro eso?
A ver si alguien lo sabe, un abrazo


----------



## jorger (Ago 9, 2009)

No se...hay algo del proto de elosciloscopio que no me acaba de gustar.No sé,me parece un poco...aparatoso,porque el mecanismo lo tienes colocar cada 2 por 3 en el sitio exacto para que le de al botón.
La idea es buena,pero bueno....
Si yo fuera Liumader optaría por el mío pero bueno...para gustos,colores...  
(No quiero decir que el mío sea mejor).

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Cualquir armatoste lo vas a tener que colocar en su sitio todo el tiempo, por lo que se le pordría añadir algún tipo de pinza que se sujetara a la consola..


----------



## Liumander (Ago 14, 2009)

oye, y donde compro un solenoide?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 15, 2009)

Buena pregunta...

buscal por tiendas, aunque lo más probables es que lo acabes comprando por internet


----------



## Liumander (Ago 15, 2009)

pero q tipo de tienda
pq en el carrefour no creo q tengan no?


----------



## karl (Ago 15, 2009)

tiendas de electrónica (obvio), como parte de una videocassetera (tienen algúnos en el mecanismo del carro que mete y saca los cassetes).
Tiendas de Tunning (los de las cajuelas para los coches, actuadores para las puertas)
Ferreteras grandes (los actuadores para el portero eléctrico del interfon)
y el siempre bien amado deshuesadero!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 16, 2009)

Liumander dijo:
			
		

> pero q tipo de tienda
> pq en el carrefour no creo q tengan no?



No! 

Dinos por donde vives mas o menos.

Pregunta en tiendas de electrónica y cosas así


----------



## Liumander (Ago 16, 2009)

Soy de boadilla del monte (Madrid), pero no me importaria bajar a madrid en un momento dado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 16, 2009)

Te recomiendo que busques por internet


----------

